# Thor Cyclops recharging question



## INhondo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi guys, newbie here. I just bought a Thor Cyclops from our local Gander mountain and I have a question regarding recharging it. The way I read the recharging instructions it needs to be initially charged. Well, when I plug the charge jack into the light the red LED lights solid red even though the unit isn't plugged into the wall. When the transformer is plugged into a 110 wall socket the LED blinks like the battery is fully charged. Is this normal to buy a NIB unit and have the battery be fully charged?


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine did the same thing. I just let it perk for a while and then when the light was blinking rapidly I unplugged it to avoid overcharging it. Seems to work ok as I get around 60 mins when running my HID off it.


----------



## INhondo (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I searched through the spotlight archives and found another thread that helped confirm that all is okay with my light. The thing was simply fully charged. I also found many threads with Thor mods, several threads in particular by Newbie/Jarhead that I copied and saved for further evaluation.


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice! I do think that the charging circuit could be more useful than just blinking at you. Heck even the Sam's club HID turns green when its happy and the Amondotech N30 does the same. Doesnt seem like that pricey a circuit to include. Oh well cest la vie.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 13, 2008)

The cyclops uses a sealed lead acid (SLA) battery that should be stored in a charged state. Don't worry about overcharging the lead acid battery with the stock charger (although you shouldn't just leave it on permanently).

SLA is damaged by letting it run down too low or storing in a discharged condition.


----------

